# Current Listening - Discover Mode



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

Like to discover new music through browsing?


*Discover.* Join us! by proceeding to the last and latest post, and listen through a few different movements in bold, from the last 5 or 10.

*Contribute.* Once you have found something enjoyable in the 10, let us know: Quote that post with a _new_ movement, short piece or specified segment you recently enjoyed, unrelated or related. Don't overthink it, just post anything on your mind, appx 1 - 30 minutes long.

*Observe*: No videos please. You should reply your segment in bold letters. Feel free to repost your favorite movement/works anytime, please, and we may occasionally see non-classical, that is fully allowed. Enjoy!


We stay within the latest 5 or 10, but here are the first 10.

*Tallis: Spem in Alium
Mozart: Figaro Act 4, Giunse alfin and the Finale
Shostakovich: Symphony No 7, Mvt 4
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15, Mvt 3
Weinberg: Cello Concerto, Mvt I - 3
Bach: Mass in B minor, Mvt 23 - 28 at Osanna I
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2, Mvt 1
Schoenberg: Gurri-Lieder Part 3, VI to Finale at Du stranger
Bach: Cello Suite No. 5*


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

I'm currently looking for music on my own so it takes longer. Really looking forward to this if others want to post too, I think it's the most fun to be had exploring. Different quote chains will form, and some members may break away to other chains.


----------

